# iPhone 7 plus



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Inrecently got a Apple iPhone seven plus.  Mostly it is really great. Problem with phone is when I talk on phone the person on the other line says they can not hear me or it goes in and out. Anyone have a suggestion, thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Does it happen in all locations? Are you sure you are holding the phone the same way all the time? Do you have problems hearing them? Are you using a case (if so, what kind)?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I occasionally have similar problems with my iPhone 7S Plus. I think the usual cause of the problem is me holding the phone so the microphone is too far from my mouth, it is easy to do if I let the bottom end of the phone slant away from my face at an angle or hold the phone low,so the bottom end is down near my chin. Ir I'm at home or on my office where I can close the door, I will turn on the speakerphone feature and just set my phone on my,lap and talk!


----------

